# Ghosts "multo"



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I am pretty tolerant of peoples beliefs and let them believe what they want without starting an argument but just had to post this to see what others have experienced on this topic.

While living in the US with my wife for almost 30 years she told a few stories about ghosts and her experiences with seeing them. I had no objections and made no arguments against this. But living here in the PI for 3+ years the stories they tell are really starting to annoy me.

The latest was a nephew got in a tricycle accident a few nights ago. He was drunk and flipped over the tricycle. He is not hurt that bad. The accident was by this Acacia tree 1km from my house and my wife tells me there are multo near the tree and that is why he had the accident. I said, "It was not because he was drunk?". She says no a multo jumped in the tricycle and steered it off the road. I try to argue that the accident was because he was drunk but she got mad and I gave up on this one.:boxing:

Nothing before this bothered me that much like:

My wife and adopted daughter see multo in our house. The house is only 12 years old (built new by us) but they see multo, good ones they say.

Every time you throw out the trash or burn the trash you have to say "buri-buri"sp? because of the multo.

Whenever you walk by these bamboo trees down by the farm you have to say the same thing.

I could probably start a new post on all the things they go to the "doctor quack" for. Most of the injuries or sicknesses are caused by multo in their head.

Am I wrong for not believing.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

When I mention how silly or absurd this is to my adopted daughter she reminds me that I'm in the Philippines and I'm not so sure that she believes it either it seems to be more superstition and some way to prevent accidents or they feel the need to explain it other than what it is. 

The term in our area is a nymph or something like this, my grandson has asthma and the tree nymph is always blamed for him getting sick again because he may have been playing on the tree or climbing.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Zep said:


> I am pretty tolerant of peoples beliefs and let them believe what they want without starting an argument but just had to post this to see what others have experienced on this topic.
> 
> While living in the US with my wife for almost 30 years she told a few stories about ghosts and her experiences with seeing them. I had no objections and made no arguments against this. But living here in the PI for 3+ years the stories they tell are really starting to annoy me.
> 
> ...


And all of this is in Tarlac Province? My wife and her family are from a very small farming town outside of Concepcion Tarlac and no such goings on there..
I do know that here (the Philippines) and other cultures in underdeveloped countries these beliefs still exist. It is/was a way for mostly uneducated and or overly superstitious people to explain or justify things they do not understand or sometimes do not want to understand because the logical explanation is over their heads.

So, in answer to your question, no, you are not wrong for not believing in such things. Quite the opposite. It is an opportunity for you to help educate at least the young people so that they don't go through life completely uninformed. It will be an uphill battle but remember, in most all things in life if we are on the right path-it will always be uphill.
For your wife and other adults just let it slide and let them live and enjoy their lives as the want. That is unless someone's life and safety is in real jeopardy. At that point in time it will be up to you to intervene and get the appropriate medical care for the person.

From personal experience with family members living close to Concepcion competent medical care is just not available there. Doctors there play on the people's ignorance and fears selling and administering medication that are wrong and advanced life support is useless or non existent altogether.
For those reasons we have always brought family members down to Angeles and or Dau for safe, quality medical care.
In the end, we are here and it is their country (such as it is) and we will have to accept that sometimes they are more comfortable with the old beliefs even if it costs them a life in the end.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> I do know that here (the Philippines) and other cultures in underdeveloped countries these beliefs still exist. It is/was a way for mostly uneducated and or overly superstitious people to explain or justify things they do not understand or sometimes do not want to understand because the logical explanation is over their headd.


Just here in the west we call it religion. 

The white lady seems to cause many accidents and is a legitimate reason given on insurance claims.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Just here in the west we call it religion.
> 
> .....


You beat me to it Gary D.


There are lots of people here that believe that touching their forehead, then their breast then their left shoulder and then the right one will save them from demons and make a journey safer.


The only difference between an religion and a superstition is that the majority believe in a religion while superstition is the derisive term for the minority belief.


----------

